
Show HN: Best practices for Python - jerry-hn
https://github.com/jerry-git/learn-python3/blob/master/README.md#best-practices
======
jerry-hn
My best effort for describing a set of best practices and tooling to be used
in Python development. Is there something you’d add/remove?

